# USB Root hub??



## Tech2it (Jul 1, 2007)

i went to the device manager to check out sum stuff..under usb section there are two things which i noticed
1)Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller - here it says device working properly

2)Their is a yellow exclamation mark at "USB Root Hub"..n checking its properties it says
"The NTKERN.VXD device loader(s) for this device could not load the device driver"
Jus for the record their is a tick at exists in all harware profiles.

n exactly same exclamation mark with same problem is reflected under system devices..processor support..
what should i do with it....i hv already removed any ghost/invalid devices..drivers..

My pc is win 98 se,pentium 3


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try.
Device Manager>click the highlighted USB hub.
Click the Remove button.
Restart your computer.
Windows should detect it and install any necessary files. 
Restart your computer once more and your USB devices should be working.


----------



## Tech2it (Jul 1, 2007)

If on restarting the add new hardware wizard pops out n asks for drivers to install this device then where shoud i guide it to.? search for drivers(recommended) .location??


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Download and run *#6* from here;

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...=Windows*+98+SE&lang=eng&strOSs=18&submit=Go!

If it still asks for drivers, point it to the C:/Windows/INF directory.


----------



## Tech2it (Jul 1, 2007)

RESOLUTION
To resolve this behavior, remove the following two lines of code in the *C:\Autoexec.bat file by using a text editor, such as, Microsoft Windows Notepad.* If your mouse does not work, you may want to use Notepad from one of the Windows installations that works properly.

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS

After you make this change, save the Autoexec.bat file, and then restart your computer.

i got a link to the above mentioned problem..but i can't understand how to deal with its solution..the highlighted part????


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Those two lines are usually in the c:/msdos.sys file, and they should remain there. ie;

msdos.sys
--------------
[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

[Options]
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.2222
;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc

I don't know of any "program/utility" which would place those lines in autoexec.bat. _*If*_ they *are* there they _*could*_ be removed as they're already in msdos.sys (or should be). This won't correct the problem however, as they just "instruct" the O/S (Operating System) as to the location of the windows directory (DRIVE : DIRNAME), and where the ~Windows~ boot files are. (Not the ~system/machine~ boot files; IO.SYS, COMMAND.COM, MSDOS.SYS).

Autoexec.bat is considered a system file and is therefore hidden. To work with it you'd have to open either My Computer or Windows Explorer, click on View or Tools, Folder Options, View, and check the box for "Show system files and folders" (or similar wording).

Then simply open Notepad, click File, Open, and browse to/click on C:/AUTOEXEC.BAT.

Do not remove/alter anything you are unsure of.


----------



## Tech2it (Jul 1, 2007)

The Bloody notepad doesn't open AUTOEXEC.BAT file..its like nothing happens....is it probab;y because this file is not a text document??


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

No. Notepad should open the file with no problems, _unless_ the file is _extremely large_ for some reason. Autoexec.bat is a "non-text-formatted" file. ie; The same as any text only file. It's simply the file extension that makes it "different".


----------



## Tech2it (Jul 1, 2007)

I hv been tryin ..it jus doesn't open...


----------



## Tech2it (Jul 1, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi try.
> Device Manager>click the highlighted USB hub.
> Click the Remove button.
> Restart your computer.
> ...


I do it the same way....but the yellow exclamation doen not disappear..on restarting it prompts n reinstalls the driver like u said n asks for restart again....but after restart nothin changes...infact i hv removed it many times now....I really want to get this hub out of my system!!!!! 
what should be done?


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the Notepad issue right now as that won't correct the problem anyway.

Did you try the file which I outlined in my #4 post?


----------



## Tech2it (Jul 1, 2007)

As a matter of fact i did sir,i downloaded it n installed it in my default c:\ programfiles....but all i saw was a notepad....very lengthy..don't now how to deal with it.??
what i think is relevant 2 my context is :
9. INSTALLING THE INF FILES AFTER OS INSTALLATION
************************************************************

************************************************************
* 9A. INSTALLING THE WINDOWS* 98SE/WINDOWS* 
* ME INF FILES AFTER OS INSTALLATION
************************************************************
Some Intel(R) chipset platforms are already supported by 
Windows* 98SE and Windows* Me, so it may not be necessary 
to use the INF files provided by this software to update 
these operating systems.

The following steps describe the installation process for
the Windows* 98 Second Edition and Windows* Me INF files. 
You may need to repeat these steps to update all Intel(R) 
chipset devices not supported by these operating systems.

1. Depending on the operating system you intend to 
update, copy the contents of one of the following 
directories to the root directory of the floppy 
disk (A:\).

For Windows* 98SE: 
<INF Extract Directory>\XXXX\Win98SE
For Windows* Me: 
<INF Extract Directory>\XXXX\WinME

NOTE: XXXX is the directory name for the chipset of
interest. Refer to Section 8 for more details.

2. Close all programs currently running on the system.
3. Click on Start.
4. Select Settings.
5. Select Control Panel.
6. Double click on the System icon.
7. Click on the Device Manager tab.
8. Click on the View Devices by Connection button.
9. Click on Plug and Play BIOS, or Advanced Configuration
and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS.
NOTE: Only one of the above items will be 
displayed for a given system.
10. Click on PCI bus.
11. Click on the line containing the description
PCI standard host CPU bridge
-or-
PCI standard ISA bridge
-or-
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
-or- 
PCI System Management Bus
-or- 
Standard Dual PCI IDE Controller
-or-
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
(This line will be selected.)
12. Click on the Remove button at the bottom of the 
window.
13. If more than one Intel(R) chipset device needs 
updating, go to Step 11 to remove more devices.
14. When prompted to reboot the system, select Yes.
15. Reboot the system.
16. The Windows operating system will launch the Add
New Hardware Wizard.
Select Next in the dialog box that states:
"This wizard searches for new drivers for:"
17. Ensure that the following choice is selected:
Search for the best driver for your device 
(Recommended)
18. Select Next.
19. Insert the floppy containing the .INF files into
the floppy drive.
20. Ensure that the following choice is selected:
Floppy disk drives
21. If the .INF files are not located in the root 
directory of the floppy disk, also select the 
"Specify a location" and enter the path to the .INF 
files needed to update this operating system.
22. Select Next.
23. The Windows operating system should report that
the driver has been found and that it is "now 
ready to install the best driver for this 
device."
24. Select Next.
25. Select Finish.
26. The Windows operating system may prompt you to 
install additional drivers if more than one device
was removed during Steps 11 through 13. Follow the 
same procedure to install the remaining Intel(R) 
chipset devices.
27. Reboot the system when prompted to do so.


----------

